# Does anyone know any place around southern NH that sells used plows?



## 03F250FX4 (Dec 12, 2010)

I am looking for a used eight foot minute mount one or two fisher plow. Does anyone know where to buy used set ups around southern NH?


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Bdavis used to sell used Fishers in Ipswitch, MA...not too far from southern NH. He used to be a regular here, search for his name and you shoul dbe able to find his contact info...not sure if he still sells or not.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Check Craigslist - auto parts. Plenty of dealers posting. They're always peddling their wares there.


----------



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

I would definately check craigslist but candia trailer MIGHT have one. Thumbs Up


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Craigslist is a realy good place to look for used plows.


----------

